# Tablet typing cusor issue



## Hitman (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello gents
Lg tablet 9" android
Weired to explain
Now when on a forum and I click to type to make a post, the key board comes up but the blinking cusor does not show up.
I now have to minimise and then reopen and the cusor shows.
A pain in the but
Any ideas as to what is going.on , and what to check.
This is the stock key board did not download anything.

Thanks
Ruben


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hitman said:


> Hello gents
> Lg tablet 9" android
> Weired to explain
> Now when on a forum and I click to type to make a post, the key board comes up but the blinking cusor does not show up.
> ...



Update your apps, could be a minor compatibility issue, try clearing out browser cookies along with clearing out keyboard cache/ data under applications in settings...


----------



## Hitman (Aug 7, 2018)

Hello
Thank you that seemed to work.
Will try a few other sites to see.
Ruben


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Hitman said:


> Hello
> Thank you that seemed to work.
> Will try a few other sites to see.
> Ruben



So doing all that appeared to work


----------



## Atomic77 (Aug 7, 2018)

Clearing out things running in the background probably would help too.


----------



## Hitman (Aug 10, 2018)

Hello
No i thought that worked but it is still happening. :-(
Don't.know what I have running in the back ground. How do I check that ?

Have not downloaded or installed anything in months.

Wonder if could find another keyboard and try that. ?

Ruben

Hello
Just to add
Msn.com I can touch in side the search area keyboard comes up so does the cusor.
Also Facebook and Twitter is fine I click and write post no problem.

But forums such here and others no deal if I want to post I have to touch and then minimize and maximize to type.
Weird and annoying.

Ruben


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hitman said:


> Hello
> No i thought that worked but it is still happening. :-(
> Don't.know what I have running in the back ground. How do I check that ?
> 
> ...



Save your pictures and bookmarks and your passwords to something else and do a factory reset


----------



## qubit (Aug 10, 2018)

Have you tried a simple restart?


----------



## Hitman (Aug 11, 2018)

qubit said:


> Have you tried a simple restart?


Yes I have done restart shut down.

I will try a factory reset once I back up a few things
Thanks Ruben


----------



## qubit (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes, a factory data reset sounds good too and should clear the problem, but make sure you've backed up all your important data.


----------

